# Churches in Singapore?



## timmopussycat

Hello Brothers in Singapore, 

I'm visiting your city at short notice after my wife's sister fell seriously ill (now much improved, praise God) and I wonder if any of you can refer us to any reformed Baptist churches here in time for us to visit tomorrow on the Lord's day. 

Thanks and blessings if any can reply in time. 

timmopussycat


----------



## Pergamum

Shalom Reformed Baptist Church is a great place. I can send you contact info if you want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timmopussycat

Thanks. I can find them.


----------



## Jake

Here is a Reformed Presbyterian church as well: http://www.pilgrim-covenant.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

